# Trading Down from Hymer B Class to new Exsiss??



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
I am wondering about changing my B694 to an Exsis. Has anyone done this?
Any comments would be much appreciated.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

alshymer said:


> Hi
> I am wondering about changing my B694 to an Exsis. Has anyone done this?
> Any comments would be much appreciated.
> Regards
> Alshymer


We may be thinking of similar at some time in the future. So will be interested in your replies.

We currently have a N+B 69GL, which is almost same as your B 694G

Which Exsis are looking at - the Exsis-i or the Exsis-t ?

Geoff


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hymer Exsis*

Hi
I thought maybe the i 414.
It is difficult to come down though!!
Best wishes
Alshymer


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Guys, we had a Hymer C Class, then a T Class and for over two years we have owned a Hymer Exsis I,on a Ford base. This is the one before the latest Fiat Exsis, but we went for it because I like Fords and no cam belt 8) 
Overall, we have been very happy with it and no real problems.
The payload is excellent and as far as I am concerned it is an A Class through and through. The only thing I think you need to think about is width! Fantastic, for outside dimensions, and I think if our Exsis had been full width, we might have been involved in a couple of accidents  
You need to be aware that the width does make the galley area a little narrower. If someone is working at the sink, or coking, it is a tight fit to pass, but Mrs G is pretty Petit so not a problem for us, but if we were both large, it could be!
Personally, I still like T Classes, but the Exsis a good alternative!
My own choice would be a T Class Exsis, and the reason would be because if you had front end damage, a normal Fiat garage could repair or supply parts!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Regarding quality.
We have owned our Exsis for just about two years, spent 215 nights away in her, mostly wilding or using aire's/ stelplats, and nothing has dropped off or broken 8) 
The only issues we have had, was defective paint on the front bumper (a few pin heads on the silver paint) and a rear light cluster retaining screw, seizing in the retaining nut.
Both were satisfactory sorted out by Hymer in Germany, and without question! 8) 
Quality wise, I can't fault it!
We have certainly had a good one!
Oh, I nearly forgot  when we first had her, the thermal coupling on the fridge needed an adjustment. It failed to reignite about once in every twenty four hours. After the adjustment,which was minute, it has never failed 8)


----------



## jako999 (Oct 19, 2006)

*hymer*

Its a hard decision and you will have to thing hard about it. Some years ago we had a Hymer 644 and we changed for a new coach built of the same size but with in 3 months we were back at the dealers ordering a new Niesmann Arto we just couldn't get on with the lack of width up front when we were parked up. All I can say is an expensive mistake. I dont want to put you off but unless you can afford to loose £10,000 to £20,000 just think about it may even be worth hiring one and try it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: hymer*



jako999 said:


> Its a hard decision and you will have to thing hard about it. Some years ago we had a Hymer 644 and we changed for a new coach built of the same size but with in 3 months we were back at the dealers ordering a new Niesmann Arto we just couldn't get on with the lack of width up front when we were parked up. All I can say is an expensive mistake. I dont want to put you off but unless you can afford to loose £10,000 to £20,000 just think about it may even be worth hiring one and try it for a couple of weeks.


I think I would worry about feeling similar changing from the N+B Arto, especially down to say the Excis-t (coachbuilt) but maybe not the Excis-i

Also, despite the fact that Hymers are a good build quality the N+B factory build quality(of 10 years ago) has always seemed a bit better. But N+B do not have anything for downsizing.

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If it be an Exsis TI (low profile coachbuilt with van cab) or an Exsis I,(A Class front),in both, the front seats are in the same position. I think the difference will be a little more elbow room with the Exsis I!
For that matter, even if a person has a full width A Class, the front seats are still in the same position, but you get even more elbow room and the little cupboard alongside the driver, or passenger!
We do sometimes find the narrow width a little tight, but only by the galley, however, on the other hand, we can go down narrower roads without window scratches, and as I have already mentioned, if we had a full width van, I am sure on at least one occasion, an HGV would have taken out at least our expensive mirrors and possibly more!
There is good and bad for both!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> If it be an Exsis TI (low profile coachbuilt with van cab) or an Exsis I,(A Class front),in both, the front seats are in the same position. I think the difference will be a little more elbow room with the Exsis I!
> For that matter, even if a person has a full width A Class, the front seats are still in the same position, but you get even more elbow room and the little cupboard alongside the driver, or passenger!
> We do sometimes find the narrow width a little tight, but only by the galley, however, on the other hand, we can go down narrower roads without window scratches, and as I have already mentioned, if we had a full width van, I am sure on at least one occasion, an HGV would have taken out at least our expensive mirrors and possibly more!
> There is good and bad for both!


Graham

That is all correct re seats and elbow room, but I think I would miss the wider, but more importantly taller, windscreen for its view when parked and for seeing the tops of hills in valleys 

We solved the condensation problem with a Kaercher vacuum window cleaner :wink: 

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Geoff, These are just my/our perspective from our use, and thoughts after owning an A Class Exsis I, and also previously a T Class low profile Hymer Tramp.
Good point about the higher windscreen, which does let, considerably, more light in, giving a more airy experience


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

*Re: hymer*

Also, despite the fact that Hymers are a good build quality the N+B factory build quality(of 10 years ago) has always seemed a bit better. But N+B do not have anything for downsizing.

Geoff[/quote]

That's not the case now though Geoff, I would say Hymers are much than N&B now.

Paul.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: hymer*



coppo said:


> Also, despite the fact that Hymers are a good build quality the N+B factory build quality(of 10 years ago) has always seemed a bit better. But N+B do not have anything for downsizing.
> 
> Geoff


That's not the case now though Geoff, I would say Hymers are much than N&B now.

Paul.[/quote]

Paul

I, carefully, did not say now, because I have no way to know.

Anyway are some Hymers being built at Polch(N+B) now?

Geoff


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

*Re: hymer*



nicholsong said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > Also, despite the fact that Hymers are a good build quality the N+B factory build quality(of 10 years ago) has always seemed a bit better. But N+B do not have anything for downsizing.
> ...


Paul

I, carefully, did not say now, because I have no way to know.

Anyway are some Hymers being built at Polch(N+B) now?

Geoff[/quote]

Yes they build the top of the range Hymer Liner at Polch Therre was loads of them parked up around the side when we visited..

We did N&B a factory tour a couple of years ago and I was not impressed Geoff. Even the tour guide said that they will get the parts from wherever and whichever country they are cheapest. The whole front fibreglass sections are bought from Turkey, the guide said that the quality was so bad when they first started doing this that they had to discard 7 out of every 10. Even doing this though it was still cheaper than buying from Germany. He did say, to be fair, that the quality is much better now and that even Carthargo and other German makes get them from Turkey now.

Suppose they are all the same really. It does make a mockery when people say quality German engineering is the best when referring to their motorhome.

Probably a daft argument to say which is better on reflection.

Paul.


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

alshymer said:


> Hi
> I am wondering about changing my B694 to an Exsis. Has anyone done this?
> Any comments would be much appreciated.
> Regards
> Alshymer


Interested to know about the term "Trading Down" in the thread title. Aren't different shapes simply different experiences so maybe "changing", as used in the quote, is the better description of what's happening here?

Over the years, I've owned three caravans, a classic VW Kombi camper van and three motorhomes - 2 coachbuilts and a Burstner Aviano. All provided different ways to experience the outdoors and none felt like trading up or down. Mind you, I suppose build quality does come in to it if you're paying dealers' rates for your pride and joy. Lots of reasons to change, of course, but, IMHO, just go with what you want at the time. Personally, I shan't be looking at an "A" Class again because I prefer the original front end to the one substituted by the hab manufacturer but that's simply personal choice. As some have said, the high windscreen on an "A" Class (a marketing term not some sort of ranking, of course!) is a really desirable feature giving a great feeling of space while driving.

Enjoy your swap!


----------



## jako999 (Oct 19, 2006)

*hymer*

Why is life so hard I will have to go on holiday now to let my brain relax  
I like the idea of the window vacuum is it good?

Thanks


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: hymer*



jako999 said:


> Why is life so hard I will have to go on holiday now to let my brain relax
> I like the idea of the window vacuum is it good?
> 
> Thanks


Jake

Kaercher window vacuum is great. Use it from bottom to top.

Geoff


----------

